# Minecraft OS data



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's possible to play the OS map on Minecraft PE? Or is it simply for Minecraft on PC?

BBC News - Minecraft game adds Ordnance Survey GB terrain data
Minecrafting with OS OpenData | Innovate | Ordnance Survey


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2013)

Technically yes. You can take a PC world and make it playable in Minecraft PE by using MCEdit to copy the chunks you want from a PC world to an existing PE world.

Unfortunately, I think that PE maps have a size limit of 256 blocks by 256 blocks, and the OS world looks to be 14,000 blocks by 26,000 blocks.

That doesn't stop you from selecting a 256x256 block area and porting it, though.

EDIT: There is also the slight problem that not all blocks present in the PC version are in the PE version, so anything that's copied across that doesn't exist gets replaced with coloured wool (but you can use MCEdit to find and replace specific blocks).

EDIT2: So here, for example, is my PC world:







And here's the same world copied into Minecraft PE:


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers for the reply, Lenny - the news article wasn't clear whether the OS data applied to all, or just some, Minecraft formats.

At least I know.


----------

